# SpaceLiner----Project



## Ciscokid (Apr 18, 2010)

1964 Sears SpaceLiner i have been looking for a  chrome SpaceLiner  for a year or so,drug his out of a buddies yard (thanks kev!)a couple of weeks ago,cleaning up nice after two packs of steel wool and alot of  TLC,should be done in a month or so....


----------



## partsguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice save! Was it complete?


----------



## Ciscokid (Apr 18, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Nice save! Was it complete?



 almost! missing rear fender reflector / rear rack light,every thing else was there


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2010)

HEY! What happened to the pic?


----------



## Ciscokid (Apr 22, 2010)

i edited it but forgot  to put the pic back in !oops, i'll post another with the new tires ,soon !


----------

